# Closed ~ Mini Pixel Shop ~ Signatures ~ Pixel People ~ Pixel Ribbons ~ Free ~



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to my mini pixel shop!
I have been experimenting with pixels for awhile and I'm happy to open this FREE pixel shop!
Here you can get pixels of your mayor or a pixel signature all for free.

I'm just trying out the shop and if I do well I will open a proper shop with better quality items and such.
Hopefully you will find one of these things interesting and order one!

SHOP: CLOSED FOR NEW YEARS! 

_How to order:_

*~* Please follow the order forms for whichever product you want to buy
*~* When your order has been noticed (by me) it will be placed on the waiting list
*~* All orders are sent via PM for confirmation. 
Then the final copy will be given and placed onto the "Finished orders" spoiler below.
*~* No bribes for bigger pixel people than 96x96
*~* No claiming my work as yours. 
You do not need to site me in your signature or anything similar but if someone asks say it was made by me.

*Pixel People/Mayor*

The two sizes for the pixel people; 

48x48 =  96x96 = 



Spoiler: Other Pixel People Examples









Credit: HERE!!

Note: Pixels are transparent when given. These are yellow so they are not stolen : )



The pixel people can be made by filling out the order form below *OR* you can 
attatch a picture of your mayor to be made into a pixel person. 
The pixel people can also have: Backgrounds, earings, multiple headgear, 
eyelashes, double layer clothing, animal parts (ears/tails/wings) and hair extensions/bangs/double hair.

_Orderform:_

                    Name:
                    Skin color:
                    Bangs: [You can write no here and I will put no bangs or you can write default for the default bangs]
                    Hairstyle: [Just write a quick explanation for what hairstyle you would like, you can reference an AC          hairstyle + color]
                    Eyes: [Color and size]
                    Nose color:
                    Mouth: [Type such as smile or frown and lip color]
                    Eyebrow/eyelash: [Color and size]
Cheek color: 
Hats: [You put it bow or baseball cap etc or none if you do not want a hat. You can also reference an AC hat]
Glasses: [If yes, put color and type]
Clothes: [Include shirt, shoes, pants or dress colors and style]
Accesories: [Ties, scarfs, earings, bows etc; Type and color]
Animal parts: [If yes put in what you want and color]
Background: [If yes, type and color]​


Spoiler: Background types





















All backgrounds have big and small sizes. There are multiple diagnole and normal tartans along with line backgrounds




*Pixel Signatures*

The pixel signatures are made by using the order form below. The sprites are from --> here <-- 
Also below are the backgrounds, sprite sizes and other add ons. 
I also edit your siggy when your villagers change, just PM me and I'll edit it up 

UPDATE: You can now choose between pixel backgrounds and grass backgrounds! Along with pixel borders!

Example of a pixel / non - pixel signature:

























Spoiler: BACKGROUNDS



1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BORDERS:








Spoiler: VILLAGER SIZE








SMALL




MEDIUM




BIG

*Note: Villagers are transparent when on siggy





Spoiler: ADD-ONS













You can any of the above sprites to signify the keeping/trade/dreamie villagers






You can also include fruit trees and normal trees along with shop sprites.



_Orderform:_

*Mayor:*
*Town name: *
*Include mayor name?*
*Villagers:* 
*Include names?* [*note = It looks better without them if you want scattered villagers around the siggy]
*Dreamies*: [Fill out if you want to include them]
*Sprite size:*
*Background type:* [Put the number from the spoiler above or your own background if you want or if you want a grass background, just write the shape and color for the season]
*Borders?*
*Font?* [If you would like a specific font please list it here, if not I can decide a nice sutable font for you]
*Add-ons?* [If yes, put the name of the add on. You can also write here if you want your add-on to be next to a villager to represent keeping/trade/want; 
Ex: Buff-Green leaf, Cherry-Red leaf, Del-Green leaf, Mira-Green leaf, Diana- Red leaf. Red leaf- Trading, Green leaf- Keeping]
*Name, Town name and text color:*
*Anything else:*​
*Pixel Ribbons*

The pixel ribbons can be in four different sizes shown below, they are also able to be added to pixel signatures or below your pixel person. 
Along with that, they can have gradient colors or a standard color.

48x48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 96x96
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



144x144
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




192x192
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other examples include the first and last ribbon of this thread ^~^​
_Orderform:_

Name:
*Ribbon outer color:* [This is the color of the outline]
*Ribbon inner color:* [Put the STANDARD COLOR ONLY! Other colors will be filled in below]
*Gradient?* [Gradient is a mix between dark and light to make the ribbon seem more real]
*Sparkles?* [You can have white dots to make it seem shiny or any other sparkly objects]
*Size:* [Choose between the above sizes *NOTE = a bigger size does NOT affect the quality, it is all the same]
*Add-on to?* [Write here if you want to add it on to a siggy or pixel person, make sure to fill out those order forms too if so]
*Anything else?* [Backgrounds, additional colors, or anything else you need on your ribbon]

*MORE ARTWORK TYPES COMING NEXT WEEK!*​


Spoiler: Waiting List



1. Grumpy Cat ~ Awaiting confirmation
2. noahmeow ~ Currently working on
3. KitsuneNikki ~ Working on - TOMORROW
4. Pokebub ~ Working on - TOMORROW
5.





Spoiler: Completed Orders



Amnesia





Lynn105





Hazelx




BellBringerGreen





Evy J




Mukiao




SnowTyke




applepopple




Sej




Myraid







Rebeth13




Sej




BlueLeaf








Holla




Mira







All orders take 1-2 days : D





​


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Omg these are so cute o: I'd like to request one of my mayor!

Name: Amnesia 




Eyes: Blue and the eyes like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouth: A smile please!
Animal parts: No
Background: No

Is that an okay reference?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> Omg these are so cute o: I'd like to request one of my mayor!
> 
> Name: Amnesia
> 
> ...



Yep! Putting you on the waiting list


----------



## Mao (Dec 26, 2013)

Ahhhh so cute!

Name: Hazel
Skin color: like the example in the middle please :3
Hairstyle: hairbow wig please (blonde) http://moridb.com/items/hats/hair-bow-wig
Eyes: Blue and like the example in the middle ^^
Nose color: Sounds weird, but nose-less xD 
Mouth: smile 
Eyebrow/eyelash: dark brown and long-sih eyelashes please :3
Hats: already wearing a hairbow wig. If could you add a white carnation in it, it'd be awesome XD 
Glasses: tortoise specs http://moridb.com/items/accessories/tortoise-specs
Clothes: click here
Shoes: http://moridb.com/items/shoes/white-patent-shoes


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Ahhhh so cute!
> 
> Name: Hazel
> Skin color: like the example in the middle please :3
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list for now! I'll get started as soon as I have the clothes you would like : )


----------



## Mao (Dec 26, 2013)

Edited :3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Amnesia Order:



Enjoy!


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Amnesia Order:
> 
> View attachment 22107
> 
> Enjoy!



ommGGG MANN!? 2cute *dies*
; v ; Thank you so much! I'll sure credit you in my siggy ~


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't see credit to the website. I dunno if you put it there but I don't see it. I really hope not that you're saying you made these.

Click here for the website. All of the images are here.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Makkine said:


> I don't see credit to the website. I dunno if you put it there but I don't see it. I really hope not that you're saying you made these.
> 
> Click here for the website. All of the images are here.



As I said above, this is free and I don't really care about the money so no rip off or anything.

I forgot to credit it and used those images as an example, thanks for reminding me ; )


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 26, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> As I said above, this is free and I don't really care about the money so no rip off or anything.
> 
> I forgot to credit it and used those images as an example, thanks for reminding me ; )



Alright, as long as your crediting.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Lynn105's Order:


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 26, 2013)

Mayor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't know how to shrink this image, and his name is Jude)
Town name: Moria
Include mayor name? Yes
Villagers: Bones, Blanche, Puddles, Gaston, Gayle, Rowan, Annalise, Kidd, and Hugh.
Include names? Nope
Dreamies: Hugh, Muffy, Tangy, Francine, Pietro, Chrissy, Rosie, Skye, Kabuki and Static.
Sprite size: Small
Background type: That third, icy one.
Add-ons?  The Cherry add-on to signify my town fruit.
Name, Town name and text color: Jude, Moria, Yellow.
Anything else: Nope!
I think I did this correctly.


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

You have some lovely signature backgrounds! [Mind if i use one of them? hehe...]


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

Orderform:

Name: James
Skin color: Regular Light Brown
Bangs: Look Below for a Hairstyle references which will also reference bangs
Hairstyle:  I'd like the hair to be Light Green.
Eyes: I'd like the eyes to be dark brown and just have the eyes regular sized/scaled.
Nose color: Have it like this: v but more curved
Mouth: I'd like to have it smiling.
Eyebrow/eyelash: I'd like to have the hat block the eyebrows and I don't want eyelashes.
Cheek color: Just have light red blush.
Hats: I'd like a Green Cap from AC.
Glasses: Green Glasses from AC.
Clothes: I'd like it to have a Chevron Shirt, Brown Pants, and Brown Loafers all from AC.
Accessories: None
Animal parts: None
Background: None


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Snowtyke said:


> Mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> Orderform:
> 
> Name: James
> Skin color: Regular Light Brown
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grumpy Cat said:


> You have some lovely signature backgrounds! [Mind if i use one of them? hehe...]



Sure!

As long as you don't take the signature I made, just the background ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hazelx's Order:


----------



## Evy J (Dec 26, 2013)

Name: McH0mo
Skin color: pale
Bangs: yes
Hairstyle: short
Eyes: big greenish brown
Nose color: no
Mouth: smile
Eyebrow/eyelash: 
Cheek color: no
Hats: bow pink
Glasses: yes hipser glasses
Clothes: pink shirt black pants light brown boots
Accesories: no
Animal parts: no
Background: #6
Town name Bewbs
refs: (mayor) http://i.imgur.com/eJZXLED.jpg http://i.imgur.com/hLg2k2J.jpg?1
villagers: fauna diana julian marshal stitches tia colton t-bone bonbon cobb (small)
can you put a bow on the corner
i want like a fancy font in a bigger size please c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name: McH0mo
Skin color: pale
Bangs: yes
Hairstyle: short
Eyes: big greenish brown
Nose color: no
Mouth: smile
Eyebrow/eyelash: 
Cheek color: no
Hats: bow pink
Glasses: yes hipser glasses
Clothes: pink shirt black pants light brown boots
Accesories: no
Animal parts: no
Background: #6
Town name Bewbs
refs: (mayor) http://i.imgur.com/eJZXLED.jpg   http://i.imgur.com/hLg2k2J.jpg?1
villagers: fauna diana julian marshal stitches tia colton t-bone bonbon cobb (small)
can you put a bow on the corner
i want like a fancy font in a bigger size please c:


----------



## asdf (Dec 26, 2013)

Skin color: pale 
Bangs: default 
Hairstyle: brown pigtails 
Eyes: teal
Mouth: smile
Eyebrow/eyelash: brown and normal?
Cheek color: pale with blushes 
Hats: a beret
Glasses: nope
Clothes: in game sweater dress with snow boots 

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

mukiao said:


> Skin color: pale
> Bangs: default
> Hairstyle: brown pigtails
> Eyes: teal
> ...



Oh I keep doing this!

What size do you want?

Putting u on the waiting list : )


----------



## asdf (Dec 26, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Oh I keep doing this!
> 
> PLEASE IN EVERY PIXEL PERSON ORDER FORM, WRITE THE SIZE!
> 
> What size do you want?



I was just about to edit my post but 48x48 c:


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe if you put the size part in the order form? All I'm seeing is people making mistakes because of a flaw in the order form :/ Sure, it says so in the How to Order section of the post but it's easily forgettable.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

BellBringerGreen's Order:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Opening new artwork types soon!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

Evy J's order:






Mukiao's order:


----------



## applepopple (Dec 27, 2013)

Orderform:

Mayor: _Jessa_
Town name: _Avalon_
Include mayor name? _Yes_
Villagers: _Peanut, Skye, Kiki, Zell, Maple, Mallary, Bonbon, Moe, Muffy, Tammi_
Include names? Yes, thank you, but I would villagers to be in two straight lines not scattered 
Dreamies: No thanks!
Sprite size: Small or medium, wich one works the best!
Background type: I would like the number 5!
Borders? Anyone that looks cool, you can decide 
Add-ons? No thanks 
Name, Town name and text color: Jessa, Avalon, and text color you can choose wich looks best 
I hope this is right and thanks a lot!!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

applepopple said:


> Orderform:
> 
> Mayor: _Jessa_
> Town name: _Avalon_
> ...



Yep everything looks good! Putting you on the waiting list and your order should be done sometime tomorrow!


----------



## applepopple (Dec 27, 2013)

Yay! Thank you!  Can't wait!


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

Name: Sej
Skin color: White
Bangs: Yes
Hairstyle: Its pink and its long(about shoulder size) and it's fringe is like clipped back
Eyes: Blue
Nose color:Red
Mouth: Brown Smiley
Eyebrow/eyelash: Brown eyelashes 
Cheek color: White
Hats:  Crown
Clothes: A purple shirt saying I heart new york(the heart is actually a heart)A denim skirt and purple high tops
Background: The first one with green and dark green


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

Sej said:


> Name: Sej
> Skin color: White
> Bangs: Yes
> Hairstyle: Its pink and its long(about shoulder size) and it's fringe is like clipped back
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list! Should be done sometime tomorrow : )

EDIT: What size would you like?


----------



## Myriad (Dec 27, 2013)

Name: Myriad
Skin color: a little tanned, similar to the maid example you have
Bangs: yes
Hairstyle: Hair Bow Wig hair style with a dark red/brown color c:
Eyes: green eyes there is a face ref pic in the spoiler tag 
Nose color: idk? 
Mouth: smile
Eyebrow/eyelash: same color as hair
Cheek color: light pink blush
Hats: REF PIC
Glasses: REF PIC
Clothes: REF PIC 
Accesories: cute small earrings if possible c:
Animal parts: none
Background: transparent c:
PIXEL SIZE: 48x48



Spoiler: ref pics


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

Myriad said:


> Name: Myriad
> Skin color: a little tanned, similar to the maid example you have
> Bangs: yes
> Hairstyle: Hair Bow Wig hair style with a dark red/brown color c:
> ...



Awesome, I'll put you on the waiting list. Should be done in a day or so ^~^


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Putting you on the waiting list! Should be done sometime tomorrow : )
> 
> EDIT: What size would you like?



Yippee thanks! Size 96x96 please


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

SnowTyke's order:






Thats the last order completed for tonight! You can still ask for pixel art and fill in the forms though. If you still are awaiting an order, it will be completed tomorrow, 'Night!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

Starting on orders again!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd like to request a signature and a sprite if it's not too much!

Sprite: I'd like the size to be 96 x 96. Here is a picture I'd like for you to pixel! Sorry the picture isn't "facing towards you," but it was the best I could find!



Spoiler: Picture







Signature:

Mayor: Josh
Town name: SkyBlue
Include mayor name?: Yes
Villagers: Merengue, Lucha, Rocco, Mathilda, Doc, Genji, Teddy, Apollo, and Paula
Include names?: No
Dreamies: [Fill out if you want to include them] 
Sprite size: Medium
Background type: 8
Borders?: No
Add-ons?: Merengue, Apollo, Genji, and Paula: Blue Feather ; Lucha, Rocco, Mathilda, Doc, and Teddy: Red Feather - Blue Feather = Keeping and Red Feather = Trading
Name, Town name and text color: Josh of SkyBlue ; Text Color: Black
Anything else: I'd like the villagers scattered around the picture. Here is what I'm thinking:

Merengue goes on top of the rainbow ; Apollo, Genji, and Paula go on the large patch of grass directly to the left of the path ; Lucha, Rocco, and Mathilda line up left to right on the ground right at the "bottom" of the picture ; Doc and Teddy follow along the path, in that order.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> I'd like to request a signature and a sprite if it's not too much!
> 
> Sprite: I'd like the size to be 96 x 96. Here is a picture I'd like for you to pixel! Sorry the picture isn't "facing towards you," but it was the best I could find!
> 
> ...



No worries! Your on the waiting list and it should be done today or tomorrow.


----------



## Holla (Dec 27, 2013)

I would totally make my own signature, but I do not have a graphics program at my disposal! 

Orderform:

Mayor: Holly
Town name: Starbell
Include mayor name? Yes Please
Villagers: Avery, Kiki, Molly, Pashmina, Bill, Caroline, Spork, Walt
Include names? Yes, and having them in a line is fine
Dreamies: Avery, Kiki, Molly, Pashmina, Bones, Chadder, Diana, Filbert, Wendy
Sprite size: Small or medium, whichever works best
Background type: Number 4
Add-ons? Nope that's fine
Name, Town name and text color: Mayor Holly of Starbell (colour: sky blue)
Anything else: Nope thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh feel free to take all the time you need I am in no rush


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Holla said:


> I would totally make my own signature, but I do not have a graphics program at my disposal!
> 
> Orderform:
> 
> ...



Will be done by tomorrow!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

applepopple's Order:


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 28, 2013)

Name: Clare
Skin color: Umm... Like a peach color?
Bangs: straight across bangs (from the Hair Bow Wig?) 
Hairstyle: Could you pretty please do the hair bow wig from AC:NL in white.
Here's a reference for the hair/bangs: http://moridb.com/items/hats/hair-bow-wig
Eyes: Black and medium sized.
Nose color: pink
Mouth: thin smile in black please
Eyebrow/eyelash: black eyelashes, smaller
Cheek color: Um... pink
Hats: None please.
Glasses: Could you please do stache and glasses (ref picture http://moridb.com/items/accessories/stache-glasses)
if not just black glasses is fine! 
Clothes: Just a lime green shirt, jeans, and red sneakers
Accesories: None 
Animal parts: None
Background: Just a white background

Could I please have it in 96x96?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you a bunch!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Rebeth13 said:


> Name: Clare
> Skin color: Umm... Like a peach color?
> Bangs: straight across bangs (from the Hair Bow Wig?)
> Hairstyle: Could you pretty please do the hair bow wig from AC:NL in white.
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list. Should be done by tomorrow!


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2013)

I have emptied sorry I was sleeping!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

28th December:

~ Updated Pixel Signature examples

~ Completed applepopple's order

~ Awaiting response for finalizing orders from Sej and Myraid

If you are still expecting a pixel person/signature/ribbon, your order will completed tomorrow. Have a good night everyone, hope to see more orders tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sej's order:


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Sej's order:



Thanks so much very appreciated!!


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2013)

I want a signature now sorry!

Mayor: Sej
Town name: Sejville
Include mayor name? Yes
Villagers: Freya, Stinky, Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Kid Cat, Antonio, Gaston, Hamlet, Big Top
Include names? Yes
Dreamies: Freya, Stinky, Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Kid Cat, Lily, Gaston, Hamlet, Big Top
Sprite size: Small
Background type:The first one please
Borders?No thanks
Add-ons? Yes, Twiggy-Golden rose, Freya-Golden rose, Stinky-Golden rose, Roald-Golden rose, Robin-Golden rose, Gaston-Golden rose, Hamlet-Golden rose, Big top-Golden rose, Kid Cat-golden rose, Antonio- Wilted rose, Lily pink rose(in dreamies). Golden rose=
Keeping, Wilted rose= Want gone, Pink rose= Want
Name, Town name and text color: Name; Light blue, Town name; Dark blue
Anything else: Nope!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Sej said:


> I want a signature now sorry!
> 
> Mayor: Sej
> Town name: Sejville
> ...



Putting you on the waiting list, will be done by tomorrow


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Putting you on the waiting list, will be done by tomorrow



Thanks!


----------



## Myriad (Dec 28, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> 28th December:
> 
> ~ Updated Pixel Signature examples
> 
> ...



I'd like to check the status of my order c:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Starting orders again

Will PM you Myraid ^~^


----------



## Myriad (Dec 28, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Starting orders again
> 
> Will PM you Myraid ^~^



Okay~ c:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Myraids order:

I have given you both so you can choose ^~^


----------



## Myriad (Dec 29, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Myraids order:
> 
> I have given you both so you can choose ^~^



Thank you Sweetie~<3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Rebeth13's order:






Today's Order Status's:

Myraid: Complete

BlueLeaf: Sent confirmation PM

Rebeth13: Complete

Sej: Currently working on


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

New signature designs have been exampled on the front page! Be sure to check them out and order one now, because maybe later you'll have to pay *~*

Hope to see more orders by morning!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Doing night orders! 

Everything free ~


----------



## Melonyy (Dec 29, 2013)

Mayor: Melony

Town name: Leafeia

Include mayor name? Yes, please 

Villagers: Robin, Colton, Cheri, Pekoe, Apple, Snake, Filbert, Gala, Gwen, Anchovy

Include names? Yes 

Dreamies: Tia, Ankha, Bunnie, Stitches, Julian, Flurry, Lily, Bianca 

Sprite size: small

Background type: Is it possible to do the one like ?Mayor Pompom? ? 
If not then I?ll pick #4 

Borders? Yes, third to the last.

Font? The one you used for your signature or the one used for ?Pompom?

Add-ons? 
Rainbow feather- Dreamies 
Blue feather- keeping (Colton, Pekoe)
Red feather- trading (Robin, Cheri, Apple, Snake, Filbert, Gala, Gwen, Anchovy)

Name, Town name and text color: 
Name color- baby blue 
Town name- pink 
Text color- purple

Anything else:
Nope


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

MayorMelony said:


> Mayor: Melony
> 
> Town name: Leafeia
> 
> ...



Yes it sure is! Would you like the ribbons and borders like the "Mayor PomPom" example too?


----------



## Mira (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello there!
I want an order for my mayor, without background. I'm attaching a picture below as reference





Is this possible? Without the lemon pack tho, =D
Let me know!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Mira said:


> Hello there!
> I want an order for my mayor, without background. I'm attaching a picture below as reference
> 
> 
> ...



Will do! Putting you on the waiting list and will be done in a few hours : )


----------



## Melonyy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, if you can do that then yes please.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Sej's order:







Currently working on: MayorMelony's order

Next order in line: Mira

- Piggy


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Sej's order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

BlueLeaf's order:











Order status:

BlueLeaf's order has been confirmed 

Currently working on: MayorMelony and Mira's order


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great!  Thanks! I'll be sure to come back when your new artwork types come out!


----------



## Mira (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you! Looking forward to it ^^


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

29th Dec: 

Orders complete:
Myraid
Rebeth13
Sej
BlueLeaf

Orders awaiting confirmation:
MayorMelony

Orders still in progress:
Mira ~ Sorry Mira but its nearly 3am and I would like to sleep, be sure to check tomorrow!

Feel free to make orders overnight (JST) 

~ New artwork opening on Tuesday the 31st ~ This shop is open until the 31st of December 4pm JST time. We will re-open on the 2nd of January ~


----------



## Mira (Dec 29, 2013)

I understand! Have a good night sleep ^^


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2013)

Orderform:

Mayor: Noah
Town name: New Bark
Include mayor name? No just New Bark is fine thank you.
Villagers: Bam, Fauna, Erik, Deirdre, Gaston, Ruby, Coco, Marshal, Purrl
Include names? No thank you.
Dreamies: No thank you.
Sprite size: Small.
Background type: Idk if you can use this as a background xx, if not the autumn background you already have would be good.
Borders? No thank you.
Font? It's up to you.
Add-ons? No thank you. (Edit: If you think you can incorporate the mini mushroom pixels, that'd be wonderful. Sorry for the edit)
Name, Town name and text color: Maybe black or dark teal? Idk whatever you think looks best.
Anything else: I am male so please no frills or bows!  I appreciate you doing this for free, I'd love to tip if you'd let me. I hope I filled everything out right, I reread the first page to make sure but you never know.


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2013)

You have some VERY VERY pretty signatures!
Just watch out you don't tip over the signature limit, I did that and got PM'd D;
By the way, how do you make those ribbons!? They are amazing, i'd like a pink one tilted right a bit and it has red polka dots on it c:


----------



## Holla (Dec 29, 2013)

Just checking up on my order! Thanks!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

noahmeow said:


> Orderform:
> 
> Mayor: Noah
> Town name: New Bark
> ...



Yep, but your link has expired so please put a new one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Just checking up on my order! Thanks!



Hey! So sorry I must have forgotten about your order, but you are first on the waiting list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grumpy Cat said:


> You have some VERY VERY pretty signatures!
> Just watch out you don't tip over the signature limit, I did that and got PM'd D;
> By the way, how do you make those ribbons!? They are amazing, i'd like a pink one tilted right a bit and it has red polka dots on it c:



If I make them over I always notify my customers to tell them I can resize it, otherwise I hold no responsibility for the PM's and bans. I use a pixel application, and I'll put you on the waiting list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will be out for a few hours and then I will start making today's orders


----------



## oak (Dec 29, 2013)

Oops sorry about that, I uploaded it to my photobucket instead, so hopefully it works now. link


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

noahmeow said:


> Oops sorry about that, I uploaded it to my photobucket instead, so hopefully it works now. link



I'll try to use the link, but if it does not work I will use the other background! And would you like the villagers scattered or in a straight line?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Holla's order:


----------



## kasane (Dec 29, 2013)

They look so pretty! I tried to make a siggy myself but it turned out to look like a potato 
Anyways, if you're still taking orders, here's mine;
Mayor: Helen
Town name: Deathrow
Include mayor name? Yes ^^
Villagers: Diana, Phoebe, Opal, Moe, Rosie, Bluebear, Curlos, Francine, Bud, Hazel
Include names?: Unscattered villagers, with their names
Dreamies: Chief, Zucker, Merengue, Pietro, Genji (Both sprites and names, please! Also unscattered)
Sprite size: Small
Background type: No. 6
Borders? The third to last white cloudy border
Font? As long as it's a readable neat font (Maybe the one with hearts replacing the columns -> : )
Add-ons? Diana - Cake, Phoebe - Cake, Opal - Wilted rose, Moe - Wilted rose, Rosie - Cake, Bluebear - Cake, Curlos - Wilted rose, Francine - Cake, Bud - Cake, Hazel - Wilted rose (Cake being keeping, wilted rose being leaving)
All the dreamies with a Jacob's Ladder
Name, Town name and text color: Up to you, whatever suits the siggy
Anything else: Two bows around the outside like this one http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/yoshana/ScreenShot2013-12-28at30436PM_zps6488629e.png (I'm referring to the long purple ribbony bow on top of the sig. Can I have mine in a cyan colour? C: )


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

KitsuneNikki said:


> They look so pretty! I tried to make a siggy myself but it turned out to look like a potato
> Anyways, if you're still taking orders, here's mine;
> Mayor: Helen
> Town name: Deathrow
> ...



Yep putting you on the waiting list!!


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Dec 30, 2013)

my order form:
Name: Fernando
Skin color: tan
Bangs: none
Hairstyle: bedhead (with backwards blue cap)
Eyes: medium-sized brown eyes
Nose color: a little darker tan
Mouth: smile (just regular lip color)
Cheek color: just tan
Hats, Glasses, Clothes, Accesories:use the one in photo below
Animal parts: none
Background: yes, blue star background


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Pokebub said:


> my order form:
> Name: Fernando
> Skin color: tan
> Bangs: none
> ...



Your on the waiting list!

ANNOUNCEMENT! All orders will be completed tomorrow, I am taking a little break.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 30, 2013)

Just going to point out

Your sigs are WAY over the limit right now


----------



## oak (Dec 30, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I'll try to use the link, but if it does not work I will use the other background! And would you like the villagers scattered or in a straight line?


Scattered sounds good thank you!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Announcement!

All orders still pending will be completed on January - 2nd

THIS SHOP IS CLOSE TILL THEN AND A BUMP WILL BE MADE ONCE RE-OPENED!


----------

